# Kate Moss and pals



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Originally posted this in Lisa's "pissed off thread" but thought it deserved it's own flame...

Kate Moss and all her bloody cronies:

Now, I'm sure I read somewhere that taking cocaine is actually illegal :wink: :roll: So it really pisses me off when all her mates in the fashion/pop industry are defending her with such phrases as:

"It's up to her what she does in her private life" and

"She's only doing what everybody's next door neighbour does anyway"

Now this may well be true in the 'oh-so-glamourous' world they live in but don't tar everybody with the same fucking brush mate :evil:

Oh, and the classic quote by the very eloquent Pete-"I do yoga now" bloody-Doherty to the press crowd last night "Do you enjoy ruining peoples lives - do ya?" (Er.... I thought that's what class A drugs did :? :x ) ......shortly before spitting at them :?

Kate Moss is an icon to millions teenage girls so what she does in her private life really does fucking matter. Or are we happy with the fashion industry giving the message to our kids that taking drugs is fine as long as you do it in private?

Fucking idiots the lot of em :evil: :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

well said i was thinking this when the story first started about pete doherty and his coke habit why have the police not arrested him


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> well said i was thinking this when the story first started about pete doherty and his coke habit why have the police not arrested him


Exactly - I suppose at least they are "investigating" Miss Lychen. But will anything come of it......?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > well said i was thinking this when the story first started about pete doherty and his coke habit why have the police not arrested him
> ...


Possibly, as I understood, it's because the alleged pics were taken at an NY recording studio. Quite why Scotland Yard were investigating I am not sure, since they cannot prosecute here for an offence committed (allegedly) in the US. :?:

If KM wants to take coke and hang out with an Already-Peaked Talentless Loser like Doherty, then cool. But I hope that more fashion houses drop her as a model for fear of damaging their PR like H&M already did. It depnds how the High Street views this, since most of the fashion business runs on Class A, so you'd expect the twats to stick together.

I'd still shag her tho, just before dropping her off outside the Priory, which is where she'll be before too long. :twisted:

Fell sorry for her little kid tho... :?


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

garyc said:


> I'd still shag her tho, just before dropping her off outside the Priory, which is where she'll be before too long. :twisted:


What medication are you on then ?. You`d have to be on something to face that . She is dog ugly and has no figure at all. Shes a 12 pinter at best. I can`t work out how she ever got to be a model in the first place ?. Who does she work for Anorexics`R`Us ?. Horrible skinny bitch. I would say shes always smacked off her tits , but you`d need an electron microscope to find them. Shes definitely enough to scare decent girls off the cocaine scene. But hey it takes all kinds I suppose.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Well my opinion about Kate Moss is.... oh, sorry, forgot, don't give a flying fuck, sorry, pressed reply and then just remembered.

:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

CapTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I'd still shag her tho, just before dropping her off outside the Priory, which is where she'll be before too long. :twisted:
> ...


Here here. Well said.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> CapTT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


she is absolutely shaggable! :-*


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

sticking that shit up her nose will shag her


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Originally posted this in Lisa's "pissed off thread" but thought it deserved it's own flame...
> 
> Kate Moss and all her bloody cronies:
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you, what a twat and as for that tramp she hangs out with he's a total waste of space he's only famous for getting done for nicking from his own band members I can't stand fucked up losers [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Well at least she apologised.... Lets just forget it then shall we!

Yeh right, all's forgiven then Kate. Carry on as if nothing's happened.

Famous people and coke have been going since the 1960's in public and sod all has really happened to stop it.

But drive 10% over the speed limit and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I've been so bored by this drawn out crap i've never read any of the articles and can't believe they're still covering it a couple of weeks later.

Who cares, i thought every supermodel did it anyway so why is this such big news?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> Who cares, i thought every supermodel did it anyway so why is this such big news?


Cos all those above wanna shag her! :lol: .

Oh Hi btw Rupey ltnc sweetie hope your fine and dandy :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

if she shows me her bush i'll show her mine. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> if she shows me her bush i'll show her mine. :wink:


LOL :lol: ... Well you could ask her to have a sample of a few plums off a plum tree!  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > if she shows me her bush i'll show her mine. :wink:
> ...


call it what you want as long as i get some!!!

if shes high i wont have to try too hard to pls her - she'll not remember a thing in the morning. :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> call it what you want as long as i get some!!!
> 
> if shes high i wont have to try too hard to pls her - she'll not remember a thing in the morning. :roll:


Now that sounds desperate!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > call it what you want as long as i get some!!!
> ...


maybe just selfish - god i hope the mrs's dun c this.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Its Kate Moss im sure shed understand.

When i had the chance to dance with Carrie Ann Moss (Trinity from Matrix) i wasnt going to pass that up. Even if my girlfriend at the time was there. She was cool though,  she wouldnt have said no if Liam Gallagher was there. :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> she wouldnt have said no if Liam Gallagher was there. :roll:


Oh holy hell I don't like him :lol:. Give me Brad Pitt and Rob Lowe anyday [smiley=sweetheart.gif] .... both together, sober, not high on drugs and normal!


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Who'd admit to their girlfriend fancying Liam Gallagher? [smiley=stop.gif]

:wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

DW225 said:


> Who'd admit to their girlfriend fancying Liam Gallagher? [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Dave 8)


It's worse than that she is bloody obsessed with him.........But then she is a Aussie and they do have wierd taste...She went out with me afterall


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > Who'd admit to their girlfriend fancying Liam Gallagher? [smiley=stop.gif]
> ...


 :lol: i'll say no more then m8 :wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

DW225 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


Basicaly shes attracted to arrogant english guys.....Lets face it they dont come more arrogant than Liam.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Never a truer word spoken!! I hate those gallaghers :evil:

Dave 8)


----------

